# South Park Gives the WGA the Finger



## forelander (Apr 3, 2008)

Pretty funny. Anyone see it?

Also, here's the video butters video was based on.



I thought it was a joke too.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 3, 2008)

.....


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 3, 2008)

Great episode, possibly tops of the season.

Edit: I have never even heard of that Samwell video before. Although I use youtube, I tend to stay clear of those flavor of the month videos that south park parodied.


----------



## Korbain (Apr 3, 2008)

should be on over here soon. Will be a good laugh. I love south park, its my favourite thing on TV, EVER! lol  "ohh jesuss chrrisst"


----------



## Scott (Apr 5, 2008)

This was the funniest episode in quite some time. I couldn't stop laughing at the Canadian jokes.

"I'm not your buddy, Guy!"

"He's not your guy, Friend!"

"I'm not your friend, Buddy!"

"He's not your Buddy, Guy!"

Awesome


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 5, 2008)

Funny as hell


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 5, 2008)

WHAT WHAT IN THE BUTT. 

Samwell was the funniest thing ever during summer. It also made my school a little bit gayer from overzealous dudes jumping on backs of others shouting WHAT WHAT IN THE BUTT, but all in good time.


----------



## Vegetta (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott said:


> This was the funniest episode in quite some time. I couldn't stop laughing at the Canadian jokes.
> 
> "I'm not your buddy, Guy!"
> 
> ...



Scott.... does the top of your head flap around when you talk


----------



## sakeido (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott said:


> This was the funniest episode in quite some time. I couldn't stop laughing at the Canadian jokes.
> 
> "I'm not your buddy, Guy!"
> 
> ...



Me and my buddies/guys/friends have all started saying that now ahaha


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 8, 2008)

Scott said:


> This was the funniest episode in quite some time. I couldn't stop laughing at the Canadian jokes.
> 
> "I'm not your buddy, Guy!"
> 
> ...



It's also funny that Terrence and Phillip's nemesis is named Scott


----------



## Scott (Apr 8, 2008)

That's totally me with short hair.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know how you found that picture, google was failing me when I posted my post


----------



## Scott (Apr 8, 2008)

take off the content filtering.

Google doesn't want you to find me


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 8, 2008)

Great episode.


And also, the fucking NAILED the dramatic prairie dog or gopher or whatever. FUCKING NAILED IT PERFECTLY.


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 8, 2008)

I laughed so hard at the "1... 2... 3... 4... Canada deserves more!... money..." thing!  Awesome episode really!


----------

